# Look at what I got! New toy (pic)



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Okay, okay. 

I went to North Dakota and met my late grandfathers favorite cousin.
He is 82 and a serious life-time collector of antiques.
The entire house (I mean ENTIRE huge old farmhouse) is filled to brimming with over 50 years of collecting.
Antiques Roadshow even did a show about his steam engine collection. 

So, I asked him did he have any fiber type artifacts there. :whistlin:
At first he showed me some ancient (unusable) handcarders. 
Then he remembered that he had these 'sock sewing machines' down in the basement.

Seriously. I practically fell down the stairs. LOL

So this is what I got:











It has all the parts. It has 3 different cylinders. It has the original instruction book!
It is in the original wooden cabinet. It is filthy dirty and wants oiled.

The story is that he bought it at an auction. 
He paid an antique sewing machine expert friend of his 20 bucks to put it into working order. 
They cranked that piece of knitting you see there until they ran out of thread.

Then he put it in the basement where it has sat for 30 years, just waiting for me!
Can you believe it? I am over the MOON!
So now I get to learn to drive it. <gulp>

My very own hand-cranked sock machine! :bouncy:

I haven't begun to play with it or research it yet. I will post my progress as I go along.
If anyone has any great resources (weever) to share, I would be much obliged.

Yay!!!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh. My. Gosh.

:clap:

Hubby taught himself with the benefit of a video by Karen in the Woods from Northern Wisconsin. Here's a link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/61588558/instructional-dvd-how-to-make-a-hem

Also, he is a member of the Yahoo Group called sockknittingmachines. His first year with the machine, we were lucky enough (and smart enough) to take a week to go to the national conference for cranky knitters. Here is the webpage for more information on the conferences: http://www.csmsa.org/MainFrame.php 

The conference was VERY helpful for him. But he is also pretty mechanical, determined, and patient. That helped him learn when others (like me) would have given up.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

a couple of years ago a woman came to our spinning guild with some sock knitting machines. Showed us how to knit the whole sock, including the short row heel and toe. She said that they are very fussy and every time you move a machine you have to fuss with it to get it in proper order. By move, I mean put in the car and take it some where. It's amazing how fast you can knit a sock on one of those. Yours looks high end.


----------



## Pamela (May 10, 2002)

Oh that is so cool ! What a treasure! You will have so much fun with that machine, I'm guessing. Can't wait to see what you make with it, how they turn out ! Congratulations!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM, welcome home! And you lucky dog you  How very cool is that? After watching Weever's DH work on his and asking him a million questions, these are no simple sock knitting machine. There is a LOT of work you need to put into those socks. You will have fun but it will in no way replace your love of hand knitting socks.

Very cool! Enjoy playing with your new toy. I was thinking you were coming home with a loom.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Weever, thanks so much for those links. There is a yahoo group for evrything, isn't there? LOL
I figured it was going to be tricky to get this thing up and running. 
The fact that it USED to work is encouraging though.

I just spent some time scrubbing the cabinet and looking at the instruction booklet.
My head was swimming just learning the names of all the parts. :stars:


This is a project that will require absolute solitude and no interruptions.
aka: during a school day :grin:

Marchwind, thanks for the welcome home. I enjoyed my trip immensely, but it is always good to come home again.


----------



## neparose (Nov 16, 2009)

Way cool!! I LOVE that its a hand crank! And complete with instruction booklet?! Jackpot! I'd bet a sewing machine repair shop could do any tweeking it might need. Have fun with your new toy!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

envy, envy.... i shouldn't be but can't help it.
congratulations on this awesome find )


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Well, maybe now you can set those silly little piano wire knitting needles aside and get yourself some real ones.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Forerunner, I have named this machine Cranky Sal. It seemed the obvious thing to do. 
I doubt I will give up my tiny dpn's though. 

After reading more about these machines I can see that I will be learning a lot of new things in order to get this thing to go. 
What a cool piece of history to learn.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I'd say.

I wonder what other extremely useful gadgets of the past have been long forgotten......


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Very cool, grats on your find, sounds like a place i`d like to snoop around.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh Pitchy, I know you would love it there. 

I bet YOU could get my sock machine cranking in no time flat too! :grin:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM that would mean another trip back to MN


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Oh man, that is so cool. I want it, thanks for nothin.:shrug:

What I really mean, is way to go! What a find!:bow:


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow GAM - that is the coolest thing! :sing: I can't wait to see what you crank out :gaptooth: :wizard:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

GASP that is SO awesome! Those things are sold for an arm and a leg these days!

My friend has one and has promised to let me try it out. Can't wait to see what you do with yours!

(I've been thinking they'd be awesome for making mittens - do the ribbed cuff, a 'foot' and a toe, then hand knit an 'afterthought thumb' ... wouldn't that be cool?)

Enjoy the new toy! How truly fabulous that it is in a home where it will be loved and used.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

What a great find! And you have it through your grandfather too! I can't wait to see what you make with it. There is just so much I don't know?!? How many of you knew there was such a thing as a sock machine? What a Grandfather you have!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Callieslamb, I did buy this from my grandfather's cousin and I swear I felt g'pa and all my other ancestors LAUGHING when I finally got ahold of it.

The farm I was at is part of the original family land. I got to see the homesteads and the remaining buildings and hear all the stories.
I learned that my great, great grandpa is buried out there on the prairie with a tiny stone.
He was conspicuosly missing from the plots in the town cemetary. Nobody knew what happened to him.
His grave was just rediscovered a couple years ago, based on a neighbor's old diary that was found after her death.
My middle son is named after that particular man and I finally saw a picture of him, though the folks I was with were not up for a long trudge out to his stone.
They pointed 'over there' to it and I will have to be satisfied with that.

The whole trip was very ...moving. 

So now I have plucked this machine out of there, and I expect it will lead me to a bunch of new learning. 

I am left with a lot of things to ponder, including what Forerunner said about what may have already been lost to time.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Congratulations! Very cool to have the Instruction Book.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Wow, never saw one of those before. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Well, now I'm as green as a salamander!

What a precious find! I can hardly wait to see what you crank out of it!!


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Congratulations Gone-a-milkin, what a very special gift. Would love to know approximate date of manufacture, as I'd never heard of such a thing either.

Many happy hands on study with it.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

katy, I have been reading on-line this morning and the Gearhart Co. went out of business in 1925. 
The date on my machine says 1914. 
It does look like this is one of their more complete versions, having 3 sizes of cylinders.

Machining tools were not nearly as precise in those times as they are currently.
Some units work better than others and they gave people fits even when they were brand new.

It looks like a company began in 2010 to reproduce this type of machine. I am still reading. :nerd:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

It works! I am doing it! I am so excited. LOL

Of course I have no idea how to start a fresh piece of knitting on it yet.
I learned why it is so important to use the weights.  

After a few false starts using too heavy a yarn, I have cranked about 2 inches on it!!:bouncy:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Congrats GAM! I know your gonna love this little gem. Do post pics when you get it going.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Woo Hoo!! Pictures, pictures!!!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I will post pictures when there is something worth looking at.  

So far I have gotten it to knit frontward and backward, shed the old knitting , oiled all the needles really good, RESTRUNG it (that took a couple tries) and now I am looking at practicing turning a heel. 

One cool thing is that you can use the same yarn over and over. 
The directions are very good in the book too. 

The kids will be home in an hour and I haven't even thought about supper yet. :teehee: 
Cranky Sal has consumed my entire day!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

A new company is starting to manufacture the Gearharts again. We got to see one this summer at Michigan Fiber Festival (sorry, March, it was on Sunday). The first ones made the current company manufactured in their usual top-notch precision way, and they Would Not Work. They need a little "slop" or wiggle room, apparently. 

Fun, fun! Who needs supper?!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Let them eat cake, even if it's old birthday cake


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

That is so cool I bet you will have a blast. I have always wanted to see how those work. I have only seen them on youtube before . They have a lot of videos on there about sock machines.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

gone-a-milkin said:


> I will post pictures when there is something worth looking at.


If you're already to the heel, I'd say there is some pictures worth posting!!



> The kids will be home in an hour and I haven't even thought about supper yet.


Isn't that what the emergency box of mac & cheese and package of hot dogs is for???


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am NOT to the heel. I had to start over. 
When you do the heels you have to keep moving the weight up or the stitches jump off.
Learned about that tonight, oh yes I did.

At first they say to just practice making heels. It is a bit tricky to keep the yarn where you want it when you turn around. 

Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

there are a few on ebay, but they are small like you clamp on the side of a table. they run $350-1000.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Wow, what a treasure!!! Have never seen anything like it but I love it!

So I take it... everyone will get socks for their birthdays and Christmas?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

A heel! A heel! I turned my first heel on the CSM <crank sock machine>.

I have still not done an actual sock, but I am getting the components together.
The wrap stitches are kind of greasy from going around the outside of the needles. 
This is just acryllic baby yarn, for practicing.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Cool, wish i was playing too.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Woo, Hoo!! How exciting, I bet that was a thrill to see it come out the bottom like that. Almost like birthing a child, only less painful I think


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow, it gives me shivers of excitement just to think of that sock coming out as you crank it.


----------



## uncleotis (Mar 14, 2005)

Wow, that'd be neat to watch you work on a sock.

Pam


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Happy sock dance! :dance:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I did it! I knitted an actual sock. It took about 4 hours but the next one should go much faster.

Happy sock dance! :nanner:










I gotta figure out how to not get those wrap stitches greasy like that though.
This is just acryllic waste yarn but I do not want my good wool blackened like that.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

:goodjob::bouncy::goodjob:


----------



## Pamela (May 10, 2002)

That is so neat ! What a great machine !


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

that is so sweet. just sweet.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Four hours! woah!!! Great looking socks.

Pitchy, is there a grease/oil GAM can use that won't blacken?? Or is the black from the machine itself?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM use a darker wool and it won't show  I bet it would come out in the wash anyway.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am going to go ask the CSM people on ravelry about the grease. 
My guess is that I need to take this machine all the way apart and clean it really good.
I did the parts I could reach and lubed the rest, but I was kinda skeered to unscrew it all, at first.

Now I am feeling braver. :gaptooth:


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Very neat  
Thank you for sharing. 

I crochet, hand knit, and machine knit. I have 4 older machines. 
I currently have 2 set up in use. I just dug out the ribber bed for my old knitking and will get that attached soon. I had to clean it after it being in storage, and goodness knows how long ago it was actually used. I got the machine from a good friend's husband after she passed away from cancer. 
She had used this machine for production knitting.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Woot! You go, girl! Now we need to get you using wool yarn...


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

that is so awesome. i would love to have a machine like this but the price you have to pay for them is just too much. lucky you girl


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

a sock machine would be a boon for me. I am a sock freak. I buy a new bag of socks every couple months. I cant stand the feel of old worn out socks on my feet and I change socks 2 or 3 times a day.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

That is one wonderful looking sock!!!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Now this is more my speed. I would love to have a crank machine so that I could whip me out some socks for my fred flintstone feet. Maybe one day my brian will get the hang of using those darn needles first.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Four hours! woah!!! Great looking socks.
> 
> Pitchy, is there a grease/oil GAM can use that won't blacken?? Or is the black from the machine itself?


I`m sorry MLF i just seen your question:smack its hard to suggest a lub without seeing the machine. It sounds like it`s just dirty and has old greace in it so after a cleaning maybe it will be ok. Probably a build up of old grease that`s getting in the sock. Wonder if something like Vaseline could be used.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I need to take the cylinder off and really clean it good.
That is the biggest thing, but it is common for there to be a bit of a line on the wrapped stitches for the heels and toes. 

The needles ride up and down in those shafts and they need to stay greased. 
Usually the yarn does not go around the needles, except for on those wrapped stitchs.

The crankers say to use sewing machine oil or gun oil (something light, but lots of it) to keep theses babies lubed.

The lines will wash out, mostly. Or so they say.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Zoomspout is a clear sewing machine oil that the antique wheel lovers absolutely rave about - I found it recently at my sewing machine store and bought some. It *is* a lovely oil and it is very clear. Once you get the sock machine cleaned up, you might try oiling it with this stuff and see if it stays clear. Of course any oil gets blackened with dust and stuff but it might be worth a try. 

You are amazing to have it figured out so quickly, I am very impressed!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Today I made my first PAIR of real socks, out of sock yarn and everything.
Notice the way I solved that pesky problem of the grey lines? :teehee:










I knit these from the toe up. This is a picture of my first 'hung toe', which I am pretty happy about.
From there you just crank plain until you get to the heel.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

How do they fit and feel? Aren't you just tickled with your new toy? Congratulations GAM!!! I bet I know what family members will be getting for Christmas this year


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

I`m just amazed with that machine, wish i could see it in action. Very impressive your socks


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Mine is a bit older than this one, but this is how they work.
It's very clickety sounding. 

[YOUTUBE]u40IM5V1Zg8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

You can do toe up socks on the CSM? COOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooool.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Unbelievably igneous sophisticated piece of machinery, thanks for the vid.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Uh oh! Pitchy is going to have one of these made by tomorrow morning I bet


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Marchwind said:


> Uh oh! Pitchy is going to have one of these made by tomorrow morning I bet


You give me way to much credit , that thing is way beyond my skills , it is cool though. :thumb:


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Toe up!? (Or is it toe down...)

Amazing. I'll bet my hubby's never done toe up.

BTW, inspired by your successes, I am cranking out scrappy scarves on the csm, using bits of leftover sock yarn. Very colorful!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

weever said:


> Toe up!? (Or is it toe down...)
> 
> Amazing. I'll bet my hubby's never done toe up.
> 
> BTW, inspired by your successes, I am cranking out scrappy scarves on the csm, using bits of leftover sock yarn. Very colorful!


Yes, you just knit the heel plus 6 extra increase rows and then stretch it across.
I haven't mastered the bind off for the tops yet, but I dont have needles for my ribber attachment. 
So I bound these ones off the machine with a darning needle. That was kind of silly and slow, but it did work. 

Glad to inspire you to use that csm!
It changes my whole thinking to be able to crank through the remnants of sock yarn. 
That is what today's socks are; remnants of other projects.

I still cannot believe how fast it goes.
I tried a slipstitch cable today and that works out just beautifully on the CSM. 

I may even get brave enough to steek my knitting at some point.  :angel:

Tomorrow I am going to switch over to the 72 needle cylinder and see if it will crank. <gulp>


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Weever post pictures of your scarves. Are you basically doing tubes with toes on the ends?


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Marchwind, no toes. The ends are the part I'm experimenting with.

Pics soon (though I SHOULD be working)..


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Weever this is part of the decompression so you don't explode. The work wil always be there. Have fun for a little bit, I give you permission


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

I joined the ends, so this is a scarf loop.








[/IMG]

I started out crocheting the ends, thinking that I would just leave the scarf ends unjoined. But then I ended up stitching them together for the loop. I think I would like to do something different if I do another loop scarf. DH says I need to learn the kitchner stitch. :grump:








[/IMG]

Off to the cubicle...

(Oh, and on the topic of decompression, I wove for an hour this morning.)


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I have to get me one of those. I just have to.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Loving it Weever!! Glad to know you are taking care of yourself and doing proper decompression


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Weever, 
kitchner isn't hard

Set up:
1. Equal number of stitches on 2 needles, with tail about 3-4 times longer than the area you're stitching together.

2.Thread tapestry needle 

3. Slip needle through front stitch as to purl, leave stitch on needle.

4. Slip needle through back stitch as to knit, leave stitch on needle.

Kitchner:

1. Slip needle through front stitch as to knit, remove stitch from needle.
2. Slip needle through front stitch as to purl, leave stitch on needle.

3. Slip needle through back stitch as to purl, remove stitch from needle.
4. Slip needle through back stitch as to knit, leave stitch on needle.

Repeat 1 through 4. Ta-Da!


----------



## Pamela (May 10, 2002)

That s just amazing! Love the socks!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh weever, I like your scarf loop. Is it mobius?
That is a cool idea.

I am thinking of knitting some draft stopper snake thingies for under doors from my acryllic stash.
I wonder what would be the best thing to use for filling on those?


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words, everyone. 

Cyndi, the loops are just all hanging out there when I'm working on them--no needles. Very stressful. 

GAM, not mobius, but it could have been. Is mobius just one turn or several? BTW, you should stuff your snake things with wool. But I guess that doesn't make sense to knit with acrylic and stuff with wool. LOL!

Back to the cubicle...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Mobius is one twist


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i was always fascinated with the sock knitting machine. they are just so darn expensive.  and what are the arts to find another one in working order in somebody else basement????????

gam do you need sock yarn? :grin: i guess with the speed you are working you will be out of yarn very soon


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

You have inspired me to get my Gearhart out of the box, clean it up and try to work with it. So far, not too good but I have all winter and at least I can get new needles if needed. I may need a book.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Yay!! 

Just marinate everything in oil really good to start with. 
Is it a real old one? 

There are manuals online and some great help in the groups on ravelry.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Awesome!!
The clicking isn't so bad. Thanks for the video.
jd


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I just saw this and I am THRILLED for you!!!! How exciting and what a treasure!!! Can't wait to see the socks you crank out!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

brosil,

The one thing to remember with the CSM is that RAISING the cam (the part that pulls the needles down to make stitches) makes the stitches tighter (more shallow).
To make the stitches LOOSER you raise that cam up. There is a little screw on it that is easy to see.

It is kind of counter-intuitive in the beginning.
To start with just make the stitches loose. Saves a LOT of headaches. :stars:


----------

